# Architect - ODKM, Terenure



## Odessa (25 Feb 2014)

Has anybody used ODKM in Terenure for design
/management of an extension (we live in Stillorgan)?


----------



## Janet (25 Feb 2014)

I haven't but have been following the blog of a woman who is married to one of the partners in the company for a while. Can't remember how I came across it but it started as a blog detailing the remodelling of their own house. It might be interesting for you to see that. It's LPA Rebuild, in case you want to have a look (the archives from 2011 and 2012 have the bits about the house).


----------

